# ethernet non connecté



## numerosix (30 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

je viens d'acheter un macbook noir sous snow leopard, tres chouette fonctionne tres bien sauf... que hier je veux me connecter via ethernet a ma livebox sagem, je branche le cable, mais j'ai le message "Ethernet non connecté"

Je teste sur le vieil ibook, tout fonctionne bien, le cable est bon, la livebox fonctionne, je ressaie sur le macbook, rien a faire.

Je pars sur l'hypotheses d'un port ethernet defaillant sur le macbbook mais aujourd'hui, j'emmene le macbook au travail, je branche sur le reseau ethernet et tout fonctionne bien, il reconnait la connexion.

Et puis ce soir, retour a la maison, rebelote, ethernet, livebox, "Ethernet non connecté... Soit le cable n'est pas branché, soit le périphérique ne répond pas".

Pourquoi ca marche au boulot via le reseau d'entreprise et pas chez moi en branchement direct sur la livebox ? Je suis pas un newbie du mac, mais la je comprends pas ce qui se passe. Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une idee ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Novembre 2009)

tu as essayé avec un autre câble ?  c'est dès fois con... mais...   sinon vérifie que le wifi sur ton mac est bien désactivé...


----------



## pascalformac (1 Décembre 2009)

le fait que ca marche sur u lieu et pas à la maison pointe vers un réglage à revoir
soit le réglage  pas bon

soit plus rare
-fichier de gestion naze
( ce qui fait que re-regler n'aboutit pas, réecriture sur un fichier naze)
ou
plus rare; signe d'un souci hardware
(cable , ou  mac ou livebox)


----------



## numerosix (1 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Je n'ai pas essayé avec un autre cable, mais le meme cable et la meme livebox fonctionnent tres bien avec mon vieil ibook blanc.
J'ai bien désactivé le wifi.
Et aujourd'hui, de mon lieu de travail, la connexion ethernet fonctionne tres bien.
Donc (si je ne me trompe pas)
C'est pas la livebox
C'est pas le cable ethernet (puisque les deux fonctionnent sur le vieil ibook blanc)
C'est pas la prise ethernet du macbook noir (puisque au travail ca fonctionne).

Quel réglage peut etre responsable que ca fonctionne a un endroit et pas a l'autre ???
Est-ce que ca peut venir du fait que le cable ethernet a la maison soit droit ou croise ?

Arg je seche completement !!!! Au secours s'il vous plait !!!


----------



## pascalformac (1 Décembre 2009)

n'ayant pas de laiveboxeu je ne conclurai pas si vite que ca que la dite boboxe est totalement à exclure
mais il est probable qu'elle soit innocente

ce qu'il y a de plus probable c'est qu'un fichier du mac est naze
lequel c'est moins evident

soit en local session 

sot niveau central
( les fichiers reseau sont là '/System/Library/SystemConfiguration/')
---------------
t'as essayé de créer une configuration ( non automatique) à l'interieur de la zone de configuration, soit en laissant le mac renifler , soit en entrant les données à la main)

t'as regardé les sujets reseau sur reseau non detecté?


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Décembre 2009)

Bip ! Bip ! Pascalformac !

Pas touche à System/Library/SystemConfiguration

Si on veut vraiment mettre la configuration réseau à plat sans bousiller l'OS on ira voir du côté de /Bibliothèque/Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration

Et là, on fera bien attention au contenu des fichiers. Notamment :
/Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/com.apple.network.identification.plist
/Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/NetworkInterfaces.plist
/Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/preferences.plist

J'y entrave que dalle en MachinBox à part que c'est de la @#%


----------



## pascalformac (1 Décembre 2009)

mais je suis totalement d'accord
c'est expliqué dans beaucoup de sujets 
j'ai juste indiqué ou se trouve le dossier central
ce qui est different des fichiers de fonctionement ( plists dans préferences )
le plus souvent c'est là

mais il arrive , très rare que le dossier central soit en cause
( ca m'est arrivé, j'ai du reprendre du dvd)


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Décembre 2009)

Dossier central nucléaire :


----------



## pascalformac (1 Décembre 2009)

Afin d"'écarter tout risque d'erreur de manip

 le reseau est tributaire de 2 sortes de fichiers à 2 endroits differents

*le "coeur nucleaire" ( ce que j'avais pointé au début et que le marcheur de lune a montré)
ca on n'y touche pas ou uniquement cas très très rare ( mauvaise install d'OS , gros cafouillage)

*les fichiers de fonctionnement
ceux dans preferences
ceux là , en temps normal on n'y touche pas non plus
 mais on peut les changer en cas d'anomallie


----------



## numerosix (1 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Avant de poster ici, j'ai fait pas mal de recherches sur google, et puis j'ai regarde un peu les threads du forum, mais rien qui m'eclaire.

J'ai essaye de creer une config en auto, en manuel, de renouveler le bail dhcp (meme si je sais pas ce que ca veut dire) rien n'y fait.
Et du boulot ca marche, sans aucune manip (alors qu'on est chez orange aussi au boulot).

Donc si je suis vos conseils, je ne touche pas au dossier central, mais je peux toucher aux fichiers de fonctionnement (preferences). Je fais quoi ? Je les balance, et ils se restaurent tout seuls ? (il me semble avoir deja fait ca pour d'autres applis), ou bien c'est bcp plus complique ?

Ah mais je n'ai pas précisé : Ca a marché. A la premiere connexion il y a qq jours, ca  a marché, puis j'ai voulu connecter les 2 macs en reseau (sans switch, je pensais avoir un cable croisé, mais échec), et c'est depuis que ca ne marche plus. J'avais pas fait le rapprochement, mais est ce que ca a pu corrompre mes prefs, par exemple, ou bien ca n'a rien a voir ?


----------



## pascalformac (1 Décembre 2009)

numerosix a dit:


> J'ai essaye de creer une config en auto, en manuel, de renouveler le bail dhcp (meme si je sais pas ce que ca veut dire) rien n'y fait.


ce qui est normal si le fichier sur lequel c'est écrit est...corrompu

t'auras beau tout refaire même à la plume sergent major en tirant la langue et tout , si le papier sur lequel t'écris est pourave , ca reste pourave


> Donc si je suis vos conseils, je ne touche pas au dossier central


voilà
pas touche , radioactif



> , mais je peux toucher aux fichiers de fonctionnement (preferences). Je fais quoi ? Je les balance, et ils se restaurent tout seuls ? (il me semble avoir deja fait ca pour d'autres applis),


commence par virer -purger les fichiers nommés par moonwalker et redemarre



> Ah mais je n'ai pas précisé : Ca a marché. A la premiere connexion il y a qq jours, ca  a marché, puis j'ai voulu connecter les 2 macs en reseau (sans switch, je pensais avoir un cable croisé, mais échec), et c'est depuis que ca ne marche plus. J'avais pas fait le rapprochement, mais est ce que ca a pu corrompre mes prefs, par exemple, ou bien ca n'a rien a voir ?


possible mais aucune certitude

repars avec des fichiers vierges


----------



## numerosix (1 Décembre 2009)

OK merci pascalformac et moonwalker.

Je tente ca ce soir, et je vous tiens au courant


----------



## numerosix (1 Décembre 2009)

aie aie aie
J'ai supprime les 3 fichiers de pref cites. Redemarre le macbook et la livebox. ca ne marche toujours pas.

?????????????????????????

Please, heeeeelp !!!


----------



## pascalformac (2 Décembre 2009)

je te conseille TRES vivement d'aller reposter dans un sujet livebox
y a même un fil central

je vais prevenir des liveboxés de passer


----------



## schwebb (2 Décembre 2009)

Me voilà, en tant que liveboxé.

Mais je ne vois pas quoi faire de plus. Si, une chose: si tu as sous la main un adaptateur éthernet-usb, tu peux essayer de le brancher; comme ça tu sauras définitivement si c'est bien une couille logicielle.

Va te balader sur l'interface de la Livebox, aussi, (navigateur, puis httpslashslash192.168.1.1/admin/admin[/url]). Regarde du côté des adresses Mac, si celle de ton port éthernet est bien inscrite, fouine un peu partout si tu ne trouves rien de bizarre.

Tu peux aussi, histoire d'éliminer l'hypothèse du problème matériel, aller jeter un oeil dans menu pomme/À propos de ce Mac/Plus d'infos/Cartes éthernet.

Je réfléchis et je reviens si je trouve d'autres trucs.


----------



## numerosix (2 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour bonjour

Encore une fois merci a tou(te)s pour vos reponses 

Je n'ai pas d'adaptateur ethernet/usb

Je vais faire un tour dans "a propos de ce mac/carte ethernet"
La j'en ai 2 d'indiquees
la premiere (surlignee) :"ethernet / bus : pci / emplacement : Airport"
La deuxieme : "Marvel yukon gigabit machin/ bus : pci / emplacement : (neant)"

Est-ce que la premiere est pas bizarre ?

Cela dit, une fois encore, au boulot, en ethernet, ca marche tres bien. Je m'oriente de + en + vers un pblm de box (c'est une vieille sagem)

Pour l'interface de la box, j'avais jete un petit coup d'oeil, rien vu de particulier, mais je reverrai ca + en detail ce soir.

Pour l'info, j'ai essayé tout a l'heure chez une cliente de me connecter en wifi : no problem. Marche tres bien.

Encore merci pour votre aide. Je vous tiens au courant  (et puis je vais jeter un oeil sur le fil livebox)


----------



## schwebb (2 Décembre 2009)

numerosix a dit:


> la premiere (surlignee) :"ethernet / bus : pci / emplacement : Airport"
> La deuxieme : "Marvel yukon gigabit machin/ bus : pci / emplacement : (neant)"
> 
> Est-ce que la premiere est pas bizarre ?



Ben je peux pas te dire: j'ai exactement pareil que toi, mais la mienne est foutue (j'ai éthernet via un adaptateur usb, justement). Faudrait comparer avec une saine.


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Décembre 2009)

va dans les preferences reseau puis tu fais créer un nouveau reseau...  sinon ton reseau ethener sur l'ibook il est comment en dhcp ou en PPoE?


----------



## numerosix (2 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour petitpiero
sur l'ibook, le reseau est en dhcp.

*Résumé des épisodes précédents : *Mon macbook noir, avec lequel j'ai un souci, se connecte en ethernet au travail, en wifi chez une cliente, mais chez moi, il ne reconnait pas le cable ethernet qui mene a la livebox, et il detecte le reseau wifi, mais refuse de s'y connecter (pas d'erreur dans la cle wep). *edit* : ah si finalement, en wifi ca marche (j'avais pas parametre les adresses mac)

Par contre mon vieil ibook blanc se connecte tres bien a la livebox par ethernet (pas de cle wifi pour verifier en wifi)

Ce soir, multiples experiences. J'ai reinitialise la livebox. Ca ne change rien.

Autre experience: j'essaie de mettre les deux macs en reseau avec un cable ethernet croise (sur qu'il est croise, il est neuf de ce matin), ils ne se voient ni l'un ni l'autre

La priorité pour moi c'est de connecter le macbook noir a internet (via ethernet ou wifi, a ce stade je m'en fiche), et puis aussi de savoir si le problème vient de la livebox ou du macbook.`

J'appellerai orange demain matin, en esperant qu'ils puissent m'aider (on ne sait jamais), mais en attendant si qqn a la reponse, et peut me dire "j'ai eu le meme pblm, il suffit de faire ci ou ca pour que ca remarche", je suis preneur


----------



## schwebb (2 Décembre 2009)

numerosix a dit:


> il detecte le reseau wifi, mais refuse de s'y connecter (pas d'erreur dans la cle wep)



Pour le coup, ça paraît clairement venir de la Livebox. À vérifier:
- Livebox en association (je sais, c'est basique, mais vaut mieux assurer)
- absolument sûr de la clé? L'écrire dans un fichier texte et la copier-coller lors de l'association (paraît que ça marche mieux, me demande pas pourquoi )
- adresses Mac dans l'interface de la Livebox

Pour le câble éthernet, je nage. Ton expérience avec les deux Mac qui ne se voient pas vient contredire le reste, c'est bizarre.


----------



## NightWalker (2 Décembre 2009)

Tu peux essayer de le configurer manuellement ?

Adresse IP : 192.168.1.10
Sous réseau : 255.255.255.0
Routeur : 192.168.1.1
Serveur DNS : 192.168.1.1

En supposant que ta livebox est à l'adresse : 192.168.1.1


----------



## numerosix (2 Décembre 2009)

Oups !
Finalement, en wifi, ca marche (le filtrage des adresses mac est active, fallait autoriser l'adresse du macbook noir).

Je continue les experiences. Pour le coup, c'est au niveau ethernet le pblm.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h53 ----------

Nightwalker, merci pour les infos de config manuelle, mais ca ne change rien, le cable ethernet n'est toujours pas reconnu.


----------



## schwebb (3 Décembre 2009)

numerosix a dit:


> Oups !
> Finalement, en wifi, ca marche (le filtrage des adresses mac est active, fallait autoriser l'adresse du macbook noir).



Me disais aussi... 




numerosix a dit:


> le cable ethernet n'est toujours pas reconnu.



Faut tester le câble ailleurs, voir s'il est fiable; ça aidera pour la suite.


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Décembre 2009)

ou alors c'est ca config reseau ethernet qui est foireuse... faudrait voir dans les options ce qu'il y a via le bouton "avancé"


----------



## schwebb (3 Décembre 2009)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> ou alors c'est ca config reseau ethernet qui est foireuse... faudrait voir dans les options ce qu'il y a via le bouton "avancé"



C'est ce que je me suis dit, mais ça marche ailleurs. Et puis il a déjà essayé une autre config.


----------



## NightWalker (3 Décembre 2009)

Le plus simple est de supprimer Ethernet de la liste, et de le recréer.
L'idéal est de le supprimer, redémarrer la machine pour être sur que rien n'est resté dans le cache.

Ceci dit, il marche à son bureau...


----------



## numerosix (3 Décembre 2009)

> Faut tester le câble ailleurs, voir s'il est fiable; ça aidera pour la suite.


Le même cable fonctionne très bien avec mon vieil ibook blanc



> Le plus simple est de supprimer Ethernet de la liste, et de le recréer.


Ca j'ai deja fait aussi



> L'idéal est de le supprimer, redémarrer la machine pour être sur que rien n'est resté dans le cache.


J'ai du redemarrer 20 fois au moins.

J'ai aussi supprimé les fichiers de préférences.

Et aujourd'hui, au boulot, je me remets en config auto, et ca remarche tres bien (avec le même cable qu'à la maison)

Ca a l'air d'un gag mais je vous jure que c'est vrai !!!!

A propos de ce mac ---> carte ethernet, ca me donne ca :







normal ?

J'ai pas eu le temps d'appeler orange ce matin, j'espere pouvoir demain matin (faut que je me leve a l'aube)

En tout cas,  je laisse pas tomber, mais c'est  un peu decourageant quand meme (dans le genre quadrature du cercle).


Nightwalker, Schwebb, lepetitpiero, pascalformac, moonwalker, merci de votre aide, bonne journée à vous .


----------



## NightWalker (3 Décembre 2009)

Est-ce que quand tu fais le test, tu connectes aussi ton iBook en même temps que ton BlackBook ?


----------



## numerosix (3 Décembre 2009)

> Est-ce que quand tu fais le test, tu connectes aussi ton iBook en même temps que ton BlackBook ?



J'ai du essayer avec les deux en même temps, mais la plupart du temps non, je branche le macbook sur le port qu'utilisait l'ibook, avec le meme cable


----------



## numerosix (5 Décembre 2009)

Aliors hier je ramène le cable ethernet du boulot, puisque avec celui la ca fonctionne. Et chez moi, Ca fonctionne aussi.  Le macbook noir capte internet via ethernet. 

Je rappelle que le cable que j'utilisais avant, et avec lequel ca ne marchait pas, donne de tres bons resultats avec mon vieil ibook. 

Bon, je ne vais pas chercher a comprendre, le probleme est resolu, de maniere trivial, comme la plupart du temps. 

En tout cas, merci a vous tous qui m'aves consacré un peu de votre temps pour m'aider a trouver la solution du probleme.  Longue vie a tous, et un bon week end


----------



## schwebb (5 Décembre 2009)

T'as plus qu'à sacrifier un poulet ou psalmodier quelques mantras pour remercier les dieux de l'informatique...


----------



## numerosix (7 Décembre 2009)

> T'as plus qu'à sacrifier un poulet ou psalmodier quelques mantras pour remercier les dieux de l'informatique...



Je n'y manquerai pas (meme s'ils sont un peu farceurs).

Encore merci a tous


----------

